# Woot!!!!



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i was examining my citrenellum and i noticed that his nochul hump is starting to come in its about 3 millimeters off his forehead and hes only about 1 and 1/2 inches so do you think that hes going to be one of those prize-winning cichlids with the giant hump that everything is afraid of lol?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Depends what he's in with. If he's the dominant male in the tank then yes!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol the con is knida scared of him and the other fish seem to be a little more respectful of him hes in a 30 gallon now but im gonna move him to a 125 later but the others dont bother him.and ive been feeding him lots of foods with lipids in them could that have anything to do with it


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

he sounds awesome! Have you posted a pic of him anyplace??


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah in the pic forum but i can get another but itl be hard to do cause he moves so fast


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!! his hup grew another two millimeters overnight,i think it is the lipids.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

oh please. :roll: I think that'll be very unlikely.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol really its growning really fast.of course i did check it after school...


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

LOL, I think it could be the lipids...not that I know anything about cichlids but I feed them to my baby and you should see her grow! ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah theyre also making the oscars grow fast too!


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

where can i get some of those lipids at?


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

You know in humans the right ratio of lipids is really important for brain development so perhaps you'll end up with super intelligent fantastical fish! Beware, ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol lara i need to eat more lipids.of course my fronal lobe is larger than that of a humans 

you can find lipids at the vitamins and supplements section of foster and simth.com heres a link:lipids!


----------

